# an higher volume?



## reigoskeiter (Aug 4, 2008)

well as i listen to music and when i get in an really good mood ill listen to it in highest volume and put my headphones on for more higher volume
a  min or tow im allready hearing it as it is in normal volume or a little high
is there an way to make the volume go even higher and higher?
an program or something?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

That's seriously not good for your hearing.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> That's seriously not good for your hearing.


 
I KnOw but i like it xD
i remember when my hearing was that bad that when iput high volume its normal to me but not to others xD


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Aug 4, 2008)

there is a reason why the volume goes so high

cause if goes higher it WILL DAMAGE YOUR HEARING

unless when your 40 you want to reget every day for the rest of your life why you were so stupid as a teenager, turn the volume down

also, your ears adapt. If you listen to softer music, your ears get more sensitive or something and they pick up the sound a bit better, and if you listen to loud music, your ears again adapt and the music appears softer then what it is, so you keep turning it up farther and farther until you start damaging your hearing.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

why would you want to listen to music that loud it decreases  the quality and the life of the headphone


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

There is a reason you become used to the volume, even at ridiculous levels. Yours ears adjust, all the same when it's all quiet and you're listening to something low-volume. Have you ever listened to a song quietly, late at night, trying not to wake anyone up? And after a couple minutes, it seems like the song is louder than it should be, and you turn it down and down...?

Blasting music is great, but I'd suggest only doing this for a song or two...
If you don't feel like blowing your head off with decibels, then it's not so bad on occasion.

I'm not sure if you're joking about this, but I suppose there are worse things you could do, heheh.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 4, 2008)

if you're going to lose your hearing, at the very least don't lose it over slipknot


----------



## Tudd (Aug 5, 2008)

My best advice is to invest in QUALITY SPEAKERS. It's a fact that distorted sound damages your ears MUCH more than clean sound. 

For reference: TABLE D-2 - PERMISSIBLE NOISE EXPOSURES
__________________________________________________
|
| Sound level
Duration per day,hours _ | dBA slow response
___________________________________|______________
|
8..................................| 90
6..................................| 92
4..................................| 95
3..................................| 97
2..................................| 100
1 1/2..............................| 102
1..................................| 105
1/2................................| 110
1/4 or less........................| 115
_______________________|______________

Enjoy whats left of your hearing.


----------



## Aden (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah, yes. Making your ears an hero through an higher volume.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 5, 2008)

oh i know it will damadge my hearing! i do it every night before bed! *turns volume up ( no rly )*
and i just LOVE this kind of music at high volume it some how gets my mood up amazingly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHe1UhIPrkc <-- gets me in awesome mood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIc-cGsFDOU <-- love this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAfRW_RMK4M <-- same


----------



## Tudd (Aug 5, 2008)

My ears... The sound of over-compressed seether is killing them...

Disturbed and In Flames earns you points though.  

On a serious note: There are two things that you can do to help preserve your hearing. One being buying quality speakers (and amplifiers). And the most obvious one... Turn it down. If your speakers are distorting... thats BAD despite what most people tend to think.  

Now that last statement might make you think I'm full of shit but, it's a fact wether you like it or not! Most people will actually ENJOY audible distortion in the bass frequencies and mistake it for "quality" bass. Due to this the thought of "let's turn it up!" comes to mind and the clueless "audiophile" will actually damage the speaker as well as their hearing just to simply get more of that "amazing" distorted sound. :grin:

Quality equipment isn't nearly as expensive as you'd think and you've already got good music covered.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 5, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> oh i know it will damadge my hearing! i do it every night before bed! *turns volume up ( no rly )*
> and i just LOVE this kind of music at high volume it some how gets my mood up amazingly
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHe1UhIPrkc <-- gets me in awesome mood
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIc-cGsFDOU <-- love this!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAfRW_RMK4M <-- same



mm, I didn't know you like to listen them at super high volume.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 5, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> mm, I didn't know you like to listen them at super high volume.


 

well...
when i look at an good sone example FMLYHM - seether ( listening now ) it gets my mood AMAZINGLY up
heres a few songs also

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I2b64-ykyE  love that!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNzAcYHuWg0 this is the song i LOVE to listen in high volume
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b78qzdWGAM i love that!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 5, 2008)

and u wont belive this 
i made an music cd whit 112 songs
ill listen to it when someone else is on the computer 
ill put the cd in the dvd player and plug the headphones in the tv and listen
LOUD!
xD


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

It will damage your hearing and stuff... I said that and don't take any responsibility for what may happen to you...

Buy a compressor, set it to a good ratio of compression then put the volume compensation about the same as the compression reduction to compensate. Done, you have a FLAT sound (almost no dynamics) and really loud (because of the lack of the dynamics). Also buy some decent headphones, AKG usually are good choices.


----------



## Tudd (Aug 5, 2008)

DragonTrew,
For a second there I actually thought you were serious about the compressor. XD That would have been deadly for his hearing. 

Sennheiser also makes some decent cans. I would recommend Grado, but they're based in NY so the overseas import may be a little expensive.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Aug 5, 2008)

If you want music to sound good, as everyone else is telling you, get a good set of speakers and an amp.

I use a set of sharp speakers on a logitech amp, the amp is the model that came out just before the latest one, and you can still get them if you look hard enough. 

If you don't crank the volume you get realy nice sound, and it even works well with virtual surround.

One other thing you should do is get someone to tune your equilizer, or if you have a good ear, you can do it yourself. But for someone like you, I wouldent recommend doing it yourself.

As everyone else keeps telling you, clean sound is better than big sound.

I listen to music as low as possible because I like it clean and clear, and because of this, I can hear things other people around me can't. I'm not joking here, I can hear the buzz from my TV, or the clicking from the gears in a clock from across the room. Fluorescent lights make me mental, because I can hear them humming all the time.


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

Tudd said:


> DragonTrew,
> For a second there I actually thought you were serious about the compressor. XD That would have been deadly for his hearing.
> 
> Sennheiser also makes some decent cans. I would recommend Grado, but they're based in NY so the overseas import may be a little expensive.




Hehehe yeah, I was quite serious at the time I wrote that  I even forgot to mention the best brands of compressors: dbx, Neve (if you can afford to have an Neve, congratulations you have balls and lots of money), bss, etc etc... But then I realized, it's almost like putting a ton of TNT on a child hands  It would be fun though *tum tum pa* "my ears! They hurt so much my god!! ahhhhhhhh"

Bad English, sorry!


----------



## Tudd (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> If you want music to sound good, as everyone else is telling you, get a good set of speakers and an amp.
> 
> I use a set of sharp speakers on a logitech amp, the amp is the model that came out just before the latest one, and you can still get them if you look hard enough.
> 
> ...


 
All really good advice. One thing I can't get past is living in the city yet you listen to music at low levels. How does the noise of the city not drive you insane? 

As for the buzz: That's how I know if someone left the TV on when I'm leaving the house. No need to go check if I can't hear the buzz, it's off. The cable box is always off, but never the TV itself. 

The absolute worst part about being sensitive to small minute sounds is if you need silence to study or work. I find I drive everyone mad demanding silence when I need to work, and when it's party time, cause others to come running to me telling me to turn it down. 

As an "experiment" per say, I built a subwoofer which at full tilt would rumble my neighbours houses. Fun times. :grin: Note: At those frequencies, it takes much more SPL to damage your ears. I personally would not push it past 110 dBC at 12.5 Hz only for a couple of seconds. It really worked great to impress people as their pants were flapping about as were the walls. :grin:



DragonTrew said:


> Hehehe yeah, I was quite serious at the time I wrote that  I even forgot to mention the best brands of compressors: dbx, Neve (if you can afford to have an Neve, congratulations you have balls and lots of money), bss, etc etc... But then I realized, it's almost like putting a ton of TNT on a child hands  It would be fun though *tum tum pa* "my ears! They hurt so much my god!! ahhhhhhhh"
> 
> Bad English, sorry!


 
The fun that can be had with sound. :grin: I could talk audio all day but sadly, this is not the place for it. 

Edit: I nearly forgot! Do yourself a favour and get high quality recordings while you're at it. It really makes all the difference.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 6, 2008)

oh lol
i better put the volumes down a bit then -.-
heh im getting to know more awesome kickass bands!
i like Evergreen Terrace and the song Tonight Is The Night We Ride - Evergreen Terrace that song i LOVE JUST LOVE to listen in high volume! it gets my moood soooooo high up and makes me in an very happy mood!


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 6, 2008)

Tudd said:


> All really good advice. One thing I can't get past is living in the city yet you listen to music at low levels. How does the noise of the city not drive you insane?
> 
> As for the buzz: That's how I know if someone left the TV on when I'm leaving the house. No need to go check if I can't hear the buzz, it's off. The cable box is always off, but never the TV itself.
> 
> ...




Hahah totally, I barely can stand my modem buzzing when I go to bed... Besides that I usually study wile listening music so no big deal there (helps me get more concentrated)

As about your experiment, damn boy! 12.5Hz 110db that must be killing fun! I love low frequencies (as a guitar/bass/drum player I must like it after all )

And yeah, audio IS fun... I could talk to you about it all day long as well if this was the place...


----------



## Tudd (Aug 6, 2008)

DragonTrew said:


> Hahah totally, I barely can stand my modem buzzing when I go to bed... Besides that I usually study wile listening music so no big deal there (helps me get more concentrated)
> 
> As about your experiment, damn boy! 12.5Hz 110db that must be killing fun! I love low frequencies (as a guitar/bass/drum player I must like it after all )
> 
> And yeah, audio IS fun... I could talk to you about it all day long as well if this was the place...


 
Luck you, being able to listen to music and study. 

What's awesome is 12.5 Hz is almost 2 octaves below the lowest fundamental of a 4-string bass. 

Are there any audio forums you frequent that you could recommend?

As for attempting to stay on topic heres a thread summary: If you want your music louder, buy better speakers. If need some help, just ask for it. Just don't buy Bose and rave about it to me.


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 12, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Luck you, being able to listen to music and study.
> 
> What's awesome is 12.5 Hz is almost 2 octaves below the lowest fundamental of a 4-string bass.
> 
> ...




I don't frequent forums at all... but i can start a thread here about digital audio if you wish...

To the topic author: got what you wanted? I really can't think on a better way to get any louder...


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Just don't buy Bose and rave about it to me.



I bought this 5.1 Logitech system last year for 50 bucks. Sounds absolutely _amazing_.


----------



## Tudd (Aug 13, 2008)

Aden said:


> I bought this 5.1 Logitech system last year for 50 bucks. Sounds absolutely _amazing_.


 
And for $50, you probably got a really good deal. Enjoy.



DragonTrew said:


> I don't frequent forums at all... but i can start a thread here about digital audio if you wish...


 
We _had_ one...


----------

